
Ask HN: How to mine Bitcoins? - jmstfv
Is it possible to start mining bitcoins using laptop &#x2F; desktop PC?
======
udfalkso
This question is a bit vague. These days the short answer is: don't.

To do it economically you need some advantage, usually through cheap access to
electricity. So if you live near cheap geothermal or solar energy it could pay
off. Even then you need specialized hardware.

------
davidgerard
tl;dr not feasible since about 2011.

These days, barriers to entry include designing your own mining ASICs.

